

Online conference for startups - 100things - Featuring PG, Joel Spolsky ... - forcer
http://carsonified.com/online-conferences/100-things/

======
forcer
So what do you guys think? Worth $299 ? Does this concept work ? My point is
that Mixergy videos are free and available all the time, why pay?

~~~
AndrewWarner
Thanks for the compliment. As helpful as I want my interviews to be, I think
we need to meet in person too.

In person, you can build more meaningful relationships.

Also, people will open up to you in person in a way that they can't do in an
interview.

